# Go karting in London?



## electroplated (Oct 3, 2011)

Anyone here know what the best go karting place is within a reasonable distance from or in London? Trying to get a event organised but there's lots of places to choose from and I'd like to find the best track possible.

Any tips would be welcome


----------



## scifisam (Oct 3, 2011)

There's one in Mile End.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 3, 2011)

Apparently buckmore park is really worthwhile making a trip out of town for, but not too far

http://www.buckmore.co.uk/


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 3, 2011)

wasn't there a place on the A40 or am I about 20 years off?


----------



## electroplated (Oct 3, 2011)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> wasn't there a place on the A40 or am I about 20 years off?


i think that's closed down now...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 3, 2011)

scifisam said:


> There's one in Mile End.


I've used that one, it's fine. There used to be one in streatham but it's moved.


----------



## electroplated (Oct 3, 2011)

Cheers all - will take a look at those links and investigate further.

I love proper going go karting but never seem to get round to sorting it out - I'm determined to make it happen this time


----------



## Sunray (Oct 3, 2011)

The one at kings cross had to close as it was being redeveloped. Expensive but the banked tracks and more powerful karts made it the best track in London.

No banked tracks at their new one in Greenwich that I can see. So no point in paying the extra. Mile end is more eco frendly as its all electric karts for noise reasons.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 3, 2011)

Ive been in Steatham - was good fun, but cant compare to others as its the one time ive been. Its in-door which makes sense.


----------

